# Yo



## Chris deMonch (May 29, 2006)

I was asked to introduce myself, so here goes. Name's Chris deMonch, a kenshi of the Yagyu Shinkage Ryu out of Philadelphia. Born in New York, raised on the Jersey Shore, went to college at the illustrious UARTS in the great city of Philadelphia and liked it so much that I put my roots down here. I'm a rabid collector of manga, a half decent artist and writer in my own right, a legendary drunk, amatuer historian, and slacker extraordinaire.
Trained TKD and Karate with a smattering of Judo through my childhood to mid teens. Had heart surgery at 17 and then went to college which resulted in the first major burp in my training history. When I was 19-20 I took Aikido with a professor of mine, and one of the guy's there noticed our interest in swordsmanship and recommended another guy he trained with. After giving us the wrong directions a few times, I finally met Manogue Sensei, who I'd tried unsuccessfully to contact a couple years earlier.  I've been training under him for the past 6 years. I'd like to think that in that time I've managed to shape myself into a not terrible fencer, but then kendo is a life long pursuit, so I've got lots of time to get better. 
Anywho, I train with the mod here who goes by the monicker Swordlady and was pointed in this website's direction. So in any event, hello all.


----------



## Kacey (May 29, 2006)

That's a great range of experience - thanks for joining us, I look forward to hearing more from you!  Welcome, and happy posting.


----------



## Lisa (May 29, 2006)

Welcome Chris!  I hope you enjoy the forum.  Swordlady is well respected here and I look forward to your posts!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## green meanie (May 29, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Swordlady (May 29, 2006)

Hey Chris...long time no see!    Hope you'll enjoy your time here.


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Chris!


----------



## Gemini (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT Chris! Looks like we'll be seeing you all over the board!


----------



## Raewyn (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MJS (May 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Drac (May 30, 2006)

Greeting and welcome to MT...Love your Bio..


----------



## KenpoTess (May 30, 2006)

Welcome and Nice Introduction 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Grenadier (May 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Chris.  Always good to see experienced folks posting here, especially when it comes to weaponry.


----------



## kelly keltner (May 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 30, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome.  Beer...?


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy


----------

